# MMA in Austin, Tx!



## streetwise (Feb 5, 2003)

Who is going to the fights on Feb 15 at the Austin Music Hall??  I have front row seats, they are not releasing the card yet, but I have it from a reliable source (one of the promoters) that they have some GREAT fighters lined up.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2003)

Did you make it?


----------

